
Show HN: Backblaze-b2 is a simple java library for Backblaze B2 - b2library
https://github.com/Alelak/backblaze-b2
======
mrlinx
Awesome. Needed this.

Id add the option to upload block segments of files, and not just complete
files.

~~~
b2library
Glade you liked it! Thanks for the suggestion! I will be looking into it.

